# Too many



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

This is why I get bad gas mileage


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> This is why I get bad gas mileage


No thats why you can handle a job that requires a pipe wrench


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Where's the 36 and the compound leverage wrenches?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Where's the 36 and the compound leverage wrenches?


And the offset wrench?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

They are like guns and fishing rods, You cant have to many.:thumbup:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Where's yur set of vice grips at? :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

you can never have too many pipe wrenches


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I cleaned out my miscellaneous tool shelf about a month ago, removed a bunch of tools I hardly use, swear I get 2.75 mpg more now!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's why you burn up your brakes too... :yes:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Bill said:


> I cleaned out my miscellaneous tool shelf about a month ago, removed a bunch of tools I hardly use, swear I get 2.75 mpg more now!


 Then til you go to your next job and find the tools you needed are taken off the truck.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Where's the 36 and the compound leverage wrenches?


I have a 36" in my shed. Honestly, I don't want to be on a service call where I need it. And, where am I going to only need ONE? No thanks. :thumbup:



The biggest I roll with is a 24 but I need to swap it for an aluminum one some day.





Paul


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I have a 36" in my shed. Honestly, I don't want to be on a service call where I need it. And, where am I going to only need ONE? No thanks. :thumbup:
> 
> The biggest I roll with is a 24 but I need to swap it for an aluminum one some day.
> 
> Paul


 I have a brand new alum 36 , will be used for steam boiler piping repair soon...


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe space in there for Junior?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> I have a 36" in my shed. Honestly, I don't want to be on a service call where I need it. And, where am I going to only need ONE? No thanks. l



I use a twenty four as a back up, braced against something usually.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I use a twenty four as a back up, braced against something usually.


 If needed, I borrow from my ex company, 48", 60" and compound wrench..


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> If needed, I borrow from my ex company, 48", 60" and compound wrench..


I've got an aluminum 48, but I never carried it in the truck unless I was going to the river to place dock mooring posts.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have had to unscrew 2" in a drop ceiling galvy by myself. I slip cheaters on the ends of my aluminum 24 and 36 and bam!


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have one smaller than junior I will repost later.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I keep two 36"s and a 48" in the shed. Gotta have my 36"s on the truck :yes: 

My shop can afford the gas for me to carry them better than they can afford me not to have them, heh


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Adamche said:


> Maybe space in there for Junior?


I keep a 6" in my anchor bag for working with ATR. I love that lil' gal :thumbsup:


----------

